# Why one Diesel, when...



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

... you can have two! :signs053:









Yes, i decided to keep my Cruze diesel for a long time and bought a 2nd one too! (For my father)

I dont need to tell you guys im satisfied with my car! :tongue:

The "new" one is a Red 2014 with 42k miles w/o the Sun & Sound package that my White one has and its completly stock.

My father is very happy and so am i.

This is my 3rd Cruze now and probably my last one, because when we're done with those, we'll probably go for 100% EVs.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

You're fathers seems like an exact replica of mine. No sound or sun package. Though it seems like a brighter red than mine. 

Sent from my ASUS_Z01BDC using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

oldestof11 said:


> You're fathers seems like an exact replica of mine. No sound or sun package. Though it seems like a brighter red than mine.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z01BDC using Tapatalk


Pull Me Over Red - Yeee Ha!


----------



## BrightParrot (Jul 22, 2016)

Seems just like mine, except mine is blue... and I love it! First thing you'll want to do is change the transmission fluid - that service is due at 45K. Keep that powertrain warranty valid! I put the amsoil fluid in, had the dealer flush the old crappy OEM fluid out. I also changed over to the amsoil oil with wix filters, changed the air and cabin filters to wix too. I then put Philips headlight bulbs in (much better than stock) and changed the backup and license plate lights to Diode Dynamics. Then last, but not least, I got new Continental Eco tires. Much better! And don't forget to have the dealer check for the reprogramming of the regens - it makes the regen process go a lot smoother with less chance of "accidentally" shutting the car off during pre-regen and getting the dreaded limp mode. Also go in and make sure the 5 hose clamps for the air filter are tight. I had some loose ones when I got the car - thanks to this forum, I found out about that issue and was able to check and correct it.
Enjoy!


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

BrightParrot said:


> Seems just like mine, except mine is blue... and I love it! First thing you'll want to do is change the transmission fluid - that service is due at 45K. Keep that powertrain warranty valid! I put the amsoil fluid in, had the dealer flush the old crappy OEM fluid out. I also changed over to the amsoil oil with wix filters, changed the air and cabin filters to wix too. I then put Philips headlight bulbs in (much better than stock) and changed the backup and license plate lights to Diode Dynamics. Then last, but not least, I got new Continental Eco tires. Much better! And don't forget to have the dealer check for the reprogramming of the regens - it makes the regen process go a lot smoother with less chance of "accidentally" shutting the car off during pre-regen and getting the dreaded limp mode. Also go in and make sure the 5 hose clamps for the air filter are tight. I had some loose ones when I got the car - thanks to this forum, I found out about that issue and was able to check and correct it.
> Enjoy!


Yes, i already have a rendez-vous for the Tranny oil change, but this car will stay stock, even the oils and filters will stay GM stock.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Hers on the left, his on the right.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yay!!! More diesels!!!! I'm @ 59k km, thanks for reminding me about the transmission service.


----------



## izedaman (Jan 5, 2017)

That some good info BP, I got a red 2014 2 weeks ago... it doesnt have sun/sound  its got a sunroof so I was a little surprised no pioneer radio. But its got nav and foglights. Unfortunately it been at the GM dealership for the last 2 weeks. went into limp mode on the way home 
One day Ill get to drive it. next week will be 3 weeks, hopefully they replaced everything... I doubt it though


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

izedaman said:


> That some good info BP, I got a red 2014 2 weeks ago... it doesnt have sun/sound  its got a sunroof so I was a little surprised no pioneer radio. But its got nav and foglights. Unfortunately it been at the GM dealership for the last 2 weeks. went into limp mode on the way home
> One day Ill get to drive it. next week will be 3 weeks, hopefully they replaced everything... I doubt it though


I hope its gonna be ok! :frown:


I checked the service history of the car b4 buying it and it was serviced perfectly at the dealer, doing everything that was supposed to be done and no problems were reported at all!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

money_man said:


> Yay!!! More diesels!!!! I'm @ 59k km, thanks for reminding me about the transmission service.


This! Way to go!

And we're at about 56k miles...guess it's time for trans fluid? I'm surprised it's that short of an interval. Guess I'll be doing that this spring. Do we know if the filter is serviceable?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The filter is internal from my understanding. The 45k mile interval is severe service which is what most of us actually do. According to my maintenance schedule there is no mileage for regular driving, so I assume lifetime fill if you aren't under the severe conditions category


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

money_man said:


> The filter is internal from my understanding. The 45k mile interval is severe service which is what most of us actually do. According to my maintenance schedule there is no mileage for regular driving, so I assume lifetime fill if you aren't under the severe conditions category


Not sure I'd really consider ours severe. The closest is "Driven in heavy city traffic in hot weather", but even then, I'm not sure I'd consider what we drive that "heavy".


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Poje said:


> ... you can have two! :signs053:
> 
> View attachment 223370
> 
> ...


Congrats to you and your father on the new-to-you diesel! Nice pic too!


----------

